# enum in java



## lernen.2007 (13. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuchte die Datentyp enum zu verstehen aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, was mir enum bringt, kann man mit struct in c++ vergleichen.

Danke


----------



## RedWing (13. November 2005)

Hallo,

enum (siehe Aufzählungstyp):
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufzählungstyp

struct/ record in C (siehe Verbundtyp):
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbund_(Datentyp)


Gruß

RedWIng


----------

